
Voldemort is polling better than many Republican presidential candidates - pbhowmic
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2015/06/09/the-shark-from-jaws-is-polling-better-than-all-of-the-2016-candidates/
======
nandhp
> To put some context behind these numbers, I ran a few Google Consumer Survey
> questions on famous movie villains.

Google Opinion Rewards actually sent me one of these questions on Friday. I'm
afraid I didn't have an opinion on the Terminator, having never seen the
films, but I still got 17¢ for answering.

------
rrss1122
Interesting that they decided to include Obama with a list of 2016
presidential candidates.

